# IBS Food Ideas (Jan.)



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Product Reviews* Available at SuperStoreBrand name: *Mandarin Rice Rolls* Excellent quick dinner.Can be heated in a microwave, or panfried with a tiny bit of oil.I drizzle a little soy sauce on top to serve.Brand name: *President's Choice Lentil & Bean Vegetable Patty* I enjoyed these very much.They can be heated in a microwave or panfried in a tiny bit of oil.I did them up in a Teflon pan with a drop of oil, and had them with steamed white rice and pan-grilled whole mushrooms.Quite tasty as they are seasoned with a touch of curry.The package says that they are high fibre because of the lentils and beans, but they didn't make me bloated or gassy at all.







Now I think I can look forward to trying small amounts of legumes more often.I might try my recipe for Egyptian Kusherie this coming week.I plan on making some soup this week as I now have freezer space to freeze the extra soup.Iam looking forward to learning more about IBS food ideas.Having a postive attitude has helped me tremendously in coping with the IBS and actually improving it.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi I am so pleased that tum is "under control"







at the moment. May it continue eh







As well as Pitta Bread, I also always have Tortillas in the cupboard so here is a little one I sometimes do:350g sirloin steak, thinly sliced lengthways *or Chicken is equally as good* 2 tbsp olive oil2 red onions, chopped1 green pepper, deseeded and thinly sliced lengthways1 garlic clove, chopped1 tsp paprika1 tsp cayenne6 wheat tortillas, warmed, to serveFor the marinade:1 tbsp dry sherry1 tbsp soy sauceï¿½ tsp paprikaï¿½ tsp cayenne For the pea guacamole:500g peas, shelledï¿½ small white onion, dicedï¿½ small red onion, diced3 cherry tomatoes, deseeded and dicedï¿½ fresh red chilli, deseeded and finely chopped1 tbsp olive oiljuice of 1 limeFor the tomato salsa (salcita de jitomate): *This is optional. I don't !* 4 tomatoes, dicedhandful of coriander, chopped1 onion, diced1 green chilli, deseeded and finely choppedjuice of 1 limesea salt and freshly ground black pepperPlace the meat in a bowl. Combine the marinade ingredients and pour over the meat. Mix well, cover and leave in fridge overnight. To make the pea guacamole, bring a saucepan of salted water to the boil, add the peas and cook for 4-5 minutes until just tender. Drain, allow to cool, then chill. Mash the peas to a chunky purï¿½e using a fork. Stir in the onions, tomatoes and chilli, mixing well. Add the olive oil and lime juice. Cover and chill until needed. Combine all the ingredients for the tomato salsa. Cover and chill. Take the steak from the fridge and drain well. Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a wok or large frying pan over high heat. Add the steak and stir-fry for 1-2 minutes. Remove with a perforated spoon and set aside. If necessary, add the remaining tablespoon of oil to the pan. Add the onion, green pepper, garlic and spices. Stir-fry for 2-3 minutes until just tender. Tip the meat back into the pan and stir to warm through. Place a warm tortilla on a plate. Spoon some of the steak mixture into the middle. Wrap the tortilla round the steak, tucking in the bottom. Repeat with the remaining tortillas. Serve with the guacamole and salsa. Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,That sounds yummy!







I think I will get some tortillas to try that, and do some other experimenting.Friday supper:Breaded low-fat baked fish portionsBaked (jacket) potatoes with dairy-free "sour cream"Crinkle cut carrotsCrusty dinner rollsI am thinking of a crab bisque or a clam chowder for some Fish-Fridays in the future.Now that I can use some dairy-type soy products, I can approximate more recipes.I think that a "cream" sauce with shrimp would be great as a pasta sauce; maybe with spaghettini or linguine.Take care  ...from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Well tonight for Dinner We had a Chinese Takeaway of Crispy Lamb, Chinese Pancakes, Plum Sauce and Cucumber. Silly Me !







I have been so good over Christmas and havent even had a drink I thought why not. Now I KNOW WHY NOT !







That will teach me to try and be naughty ! Tum is killing me. I feel like I am in labour again, I am running (or hobbling in my case) every 10 mins !Now I know I wont be having Chinese again for a while. Hope your Fish was Scrummy LexiTake CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Sorry that you are not feeling well.I have done exactly the same thing myself many times!







I tell myself that "it won't be so bad" and then I suffer for it.I find I am less likely to "misbehave" if I can have IBS versions of some foods.My "meatless, dairyless" pizza is a good example.Ordinarily, any pizza makes me very sick very quickly; I guess that it's a real whammy because of the meat, cheese, chemicals and tomato sauce.My dinner last night was okay.I made an extra potato to have in a few days because I can heat it up with a soy "cheese" sauce for a quick light meal.Hope you're feeling better soon!Take care







. . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiFeeling better today though have alittle headache as didnt sleep very well. Being good today with just my Mushroom Ristotto and Toast. Going to have an early night tonght and catch up.Thought I might try cheese Scones tomorrow to see how easy they are and if tum is ok.Hope you have a good night







Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Glad to hear you're feeling a little better.







Please let me know how it goes with the scones.I have tried them recently, and evn though I made them without cheese I think they were just too "rich" for me.Maybe a low-fat scone?Who knows what that would be like?!







I try to keep an open mind about my experimentation, but I must admit that some of the results are barely edible!Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Well I did my Cheese Scones and Had them last night with alittle Cold Meats and Salad. They were very nice and so far Tum has behaved.*Cheese Scones* oil for greasing225g white flour1 tbsp baking powderpinch of sea salt40g butter, diced125g White cheese,coarsely grated(1 tsp Dijon mustard 1 tsp thyme pinch of cayenne) *Optional, I don't use them.* 125-150ml milkPreheat the oven to 200ï¿½C/gas 6. Lightly grease a baking sheet. Sift the flour, baking powder and sea salt into a bowl. Rub the butter into the flour mixture until it resembles fine breadcrumbs. Stir in two-thirds of the grated cheese, followed by the mustard, thyme and cayenne. Using a knife, gradually cut in enough of the milk to make a soft dough. Roll out the dough on a floured surface to a thickness of 1.5cm. Cut into circles with a pastry cutter or upturned glass. Place the circles on the greased baking sheet. and bake for 12-15 minutes. Transfer to a wire cooling rack for 5 minutes Hope all is well with you LexiHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Em,Thanks for the Scone recipe, but I don't have a scale to measure in grams.I can try to adapt my scone recipe to match it, though.Most Canadians use volume weight for baking like Ml or L, or else they use the more familiar cups and Tablespoons.Some French-trained chefs use the weight measures, and also a few gourmet cooks. *Sunday Dinner* I tried to make oven-baked chicken breasts with a crushed cornflake coating because I miss crispy fied chicken.The recipe calls for coating the chicken in mayonnaise then rolling in seasoned cornflake crumbs, before baking for about 30-60 minutes at 350 degrees, depending on whether the chicken is boneless of regular chicken pieces with bones.It didn't turn out too well, probably because I used "Ultra Low Fat Miracle Whip" instead of the mayonnaise.The crumb coating stayed dry and didn't brown right maybe because of the reduced fat in the mayo-type product.I reheated a baked potato and topped it with the soy "sour cream" and that was good.I had corn niblets with this.If I do try this again, I will try it with regular mayonnaise and hope that doesn't upset my tummy!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Sorry HunThis might help25g = 1 oz = 1 Heaped TablespoonHugsEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Hope this finds you well. I enclose a recipe I did for Tea last nightasticcio4 red onions, quartered4 fat leeks, whites only, cut into 4cm barrels1 aubergine, cut into 2.5cm chunks2 courgettes, cut into 2.5cm chunks1 fennel bulb, trimmed and quartered400g cherry tomatoes on the vine *I didnt put theses in* extra-virgin olive oil2-3 thyme sprigs350g pasta quills (penne)6 slices prosciutto, torn into small pieces 6 anchovies (optional)1 garlic clovehandful of basil leaves180g Fontina cheese, diced 2 tbsp marscapone cheese *I used Mozzerella* salt and freshly ground black pepperchopped flat-leafed parsley, to garnishTo serve:green saladPreheat the oven to 190ï¿½C/gas 5. Place the vegetables on a roasting tray and dribble with olive oil, rolling them around to coat. Scatter with thyme and season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Roast for about 30 minutes until softened. Keep the leeks well bathed in oil so they don't brown. While the vegetables are roasting, bring a large pot of salted water to the boil. Add the pasta and cook for 8-12 minutes until 'al dente' - tender but with some bite. Drain and return to the pot. Put the prosciutto, anchovies, garlic and basil in a food processor. Add 2-4 tablespoons of olive oil and blitz briefly. You want a coarse-textured purï¿½e rather than a sludge. Tip the purï¿½e into the drained pasta. Add the vegetables, the Fontina, the marscapone and a grinding of black pepper. Mix well. Turn into a greased baking dish and bake for 20 minutes until golden and bubbling. Sprinkle with some chopped flat-leafed parsley. Serve with a plainly dressed green salad.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Lexi - can you get a line of products where you are called Hain? They make a soy-based product called "nayonnaise" that might be better for your chicken recipe than miracle whip. If you can't find that particular brand - there are others out there that are soy-based mayos. I can barely tell the difference!







Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*About the "IBS Diet":* I avoid all dairy, and eat little meat except for skinless, boneless chicken breats on occasion.I haven't eaten pork in many years, and I have avoided beef since the "Mad Cow Scare" happened in Britain.When Britain experienced that, I found that I was not feeling secure about agri-business factory farming and mass processing of meat and meat products.I had been a vegetarian for 7 years, at a time quite a while ago, but I thought I would go back to some of this way of eating.When I discovered Heather's books, I realized that the IBS was quite similar to what I wanted to do for a diet anyway.This IBS has had a very positive effect on me, and has been much more effective for me than any of the medications that I tried.My doctor approves of this diet, and tells me that it is a very healthy one. *Marty:* Thanks for the suggestion.







I will look for it, but there may be some difficulty finding it.I had trouble finding the "Tofutti" brand of soy-based substitutes for sour cream and cream cheese until it occurred to me that I might find it in a grocery store that sells a lot of kosher products.Maybe I could try the "sour cream" and then coat the chicken breasts in corn flake crumbs to get the crispy coating?Thanks for your reply.







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I found this site for Vegan and Vegetarian Recipies. I havent really looked at it closely yet but it seems quite good.Hope it helps.HugsEm http://www.pastrywiz.com/archive/category/vegan.htm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thanks for the site for vegetarian recipes. I will check it out, but I enjoy swapping recipes here most of all.







Last day, I posted the information about the IBS Diet for people who may be reading this thread but are unfamiliar with Heather's Diet.The diet is discribed in the book by Heather Van Vorous called "Eating for IBS".Heather also has a website:www.eatingforibs.comAs for me, I am still learning how to adapt recipes to being IBS-friendly, and I greatly appreciate the help that you and others have given me.







I think that between the two of us, we have an interesting international approach to cooking for IBS!We also have slightly different tolerances, even though we both have IBS D with GERD.For example, I can manage some tomato sauce and it is not good for you, and you are okay with some white cheeses and I usually avoid all dairy-based cheese.As I get more familiar with cooking to accommodate the IBS, I am learning how to substitute soy substitutes for the dairy called for in a number of recipes.I find it helpful to exchange ideas and get encouragement from another person who cooks to accommodate IBS, and I appreciate your support and ideas very much!Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Lexi,I used to make a chicken dish dipped in yogurt (with dijon) rolled in breadcrumbs with a little olive oil drizzled on and baked. (It was out of a heart smart cookbook.) I'm sure the tofu sour cream would bind the cornflakes as well.I have to say you are getting more enjoyment out of IBS than anyone I have ever followed here. Do you eat soups? If so, there is a great vegetarian restaurant here in Victoria called the Re-Bar. They have a cookbook that is absolutely wonderful (and everything works). They tend to cook on the spicy side, but that can always be adjusted.Cheers,Mark


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am sure together and with others input we can get theses foods organised so our "tums" are happy  Here are some Chicken coatings you might be able to adapt : *Chinese BQ Glaze* This is a simple glaze. Soy, oil, and sugar form the base, lightly flavored with Sherry and paprika.The Chinese use it for chicken, pork, lamb, and duck. It was designed for barbecue on the grill, but it may also be used as a glaze in the oven, as for roast chicken.The glaze is very light, refreshingly so if you are tired of thick barbecue sauces. For more robust, conventional sauces, see recipes following this one.Adapted from Wonona Chang, An Encyclopedia of Chinese Food and Cooking.Makes scant 1/4 cup, enough for 1 chicken, split for barbecue, or roasted whole in the ovenLight soy sauce, 2 tablespoons Plain oil, 1 tablespoonSugar, 1/4 teaspoonSherry, 1/2 tablespoonPaprika, 1/16 teaspoonMix all ingredients in a bowl.VariationFor a somewhat darker glaze, substitute balsamic vinegar for Sherry, and olive oil for plain oil. *Tandori Chicken* For 12 pieces :Ingredients:12 pieces of chicken (drum sticks or thighs)1/2 cup tandoori chicken powder (you get them in Indian Grocery stores)1/2 cup plain yogurtSalt as required2 limeOne whole white onionOne green and one red bell-pepper (optional)Flat aluminum tray (and foil)1. Skin the chicken pieces and make 3-4 deep cuts on each one of them.2. Mix yogurt, tandoori powder, mustard oil and salt as required3. Mix the paste with chicken pieces and let it stand for at least 6 hours.4. After marinatingd is done, arrange pieces in tray, cover with foil bake at 350 F for 20 minutes.5. Reduce heat to 250 F, and then bake and broil alternately in 30 min. cycles for 2 hrs. Occasionally, take the tray, out, and rearrange the chicken pieces before putting them back in. If there is too much water inside, drain the water. If the chicken pieces look too dry, sprinkle some water mixed with lime juice on them6. After baking is done, take the pieces out and brush off the excess tandoori paste from them. Put the pieces in an open tray in the oven for 2-3 minutes( just to get them look crisp and dry.)7. You can add a garnishing of stir-fried onions and bell-peppers and lime juice on the chicken before serving. It should be served hot.Hope theses might helpHugs


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Mark,Thanks for the reply.







I try to be creative with IBS-cooking, because I was a creative cook before the IBS.I enjoy cooking a lot, although these days it is usually just for myself.I still enjoy experimentation and trying new recipes and ideas.I have found that having a positive attitude makes a big difference in my ability to cope with the IBS.If I can feel that I am actively doing something about it, it is better for me than if I feel the IBS is "doing it" to me! Thanks again for your reply.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Oooooh!







Tandoori chicken AND Chinese glaze; yummy!If I eat lots of plain white steamed rice, I can handle a bit of spiciness with no problem.I have been craving curry for a while now, since I haven't been out to my favourite curry restaurant for over two months.I usually like to eat curry about once a week, so I am missing it a lot.I can substitute my soy-based "sour cream" for the yougurt in the tandoori recipe and I am sure that it will be excellent! Tonight is Fish Night, so I will probably have some more of those low-fat breaded fillets with rice and a veg.There was a sale on at Safeway, two boxes for the price of one, and I stocked up a bit.I also found cans of wild pink salmon on sale, so there is potential for a few different things with salmon also.I bought more baking potatoes (jacket potatoes) to have with my "sour cream" as the potatoes were on sale also.I bought some white flour tortillas and have begun to experiment with them.This "sour cream" has opened up a few possibilities for me;I have already done up and posted a "meatless, dairyless" Stroganoff, and I am thinking of a Chicken Paprikash.I know where to get some very good Hungarian paprika!







Thanks again for your reply.







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Friday Dinner* I have been playing with the white flour tortillas that I bought.The brand is "Dempster's, Flatbreads of the World" and I bought the package with 10 large tortillas.The package has a ziplock top and has been keeping the tortillas fresh in my fridge.I had a small bowl of my home made (no MSG) vegetable soup.I have given the method for this in a previous thread.I make a big pot of this soup nearly every week, because the well-cooked vegetables are easier for me to digest, and since it is a vegeatble soup with no meat it keeps well in the fridge.I also tried something new: Salmon Rollups.1 well-drained 213g can of wild pink salmon3 or 4 sticks of celery cut into very small piecesSmall amount of "Kraft Ultra Low-fat Miracle Whip"Dash of lemon pepper4 white flour tortillasI ate 2 with my soup and saved 2 in the fridge for a quick lunch in a few days.The tortilla package had diagrams of how to do a "wrap" sandwich or a burrito.These were a nice change from the usual salmon sandwich, and there was no problem with the IBS. *TV Snack for Friday Night* Herbal Tea: "Celestial Seasonings" Cranberry Apple ZingerGingersnaps


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Friday Dinner* I have been playing with the white flour tortillas that I bought.The brand is "Dempster's, Flatbreads of the World" and I bought the package with 10 large tortillas.The package has a ziplock top and this has been keeping the tortillas fresh in my fridge.I had a small bowl of my home made (no MSG) vegetable soup.I have given the method for this in a previous thread.I make a big pot of this soup nearly every week, because the well-cooked vegetables are easier for me to digest, and since it is a vegetable soup with no meat it keeps well in the fridge.It also freezes well.I tried something new: *Salmon Rollups* .1 well-drained 213g can of wild pink salmon3 or 4 sticks of celery cut into very small piecesSmall amount of "Kraft Ultra Low-fat Miracle Whip"Dash of lemon pepper4 white flour tortillasI ate 2 with my soup and saved 2 in the fridge for a quick lunch in a few days.The tortilla package had diagrams of how to do a "wrap" sandwich or a burrito.These were a nice change from the usual salmon sandwich, and there was no problem with the IBS. *TV Snack for Friday Night* Herbal Tea: "Celestial Seasonings" Cranberry Apple ZingerGingersnaps *Saturday Dinner* I usually do a pasta dish on Saturday night, but I am planning on something a bit different tonight.I want to use up some leftovers; frozen white turkey breast meat, and some cooked peas and carrots.I think I will try a version of a *Turkey Pot Pie* .I have had trouble before with baking powder biscuits, but I think the problem might have been the margerine that I slathered on the hot biscuits.







I can make up a small amount of white sauce with soy milk, cover the chopped turkey and veg, and then top with a small amount of biscuit dough.I have a nice little casserole that will make an individual pot pie, and I will post results if I try this. *Sunday Dinner* I want to try a *Mexican Theme* .This amount of food will easily feed 2 people, but I sometimes get company over for Sunday dinner.Menu:Burritoes with low-fat refried beans and soy "cheddar"Mexican Rice, made from a mix.Tortilla chipsDessert for later:Unsweetened applesauce with a dash of cinnamon and brown sugar.The burritoes will be made with a can of "Safeway Vegetarian refried beans" (398ml/14 fl.oz.)and shredded soy "cheddar"The Mexican rice is from this mix: "Knorr Rice Seasoning Mexican", and I always make it up as directed, except I add another cup of white rice and another 2 cups of water to the mix.I do not add any extra fat, other than the margerine (or butter) called for in the directions.This makes a lot, but I like to reheat it for another meal with shredded "cheddar" on top.By using more rice, I also cut down on the spiciness of the Mexican rice.I like this brand of tortilla chips:"Old Dutch Restaurant Style BAKED bite size Tortilla Chips".They come in a huge bag (312g), but since they are a nice "safe" nibbly food, I am sure there will be no problems with leftovers!







I will post results of these plans, and I am looking forward to an interesting weekend of trying some new food ideas.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Please excuse double posting; the BB is "twitchy" at the moment.I really didn't plan on eating these meals twice in each night!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

My Turkey Pot Pie was a success. I made up extra "creamed" turkey and vegetables because there are a lot of other things I can make with this.I sauteed a chopped onion and chopped celery in a small amount of margerine, then made up the white sauce with soy milk.After it thickened, I added in the chopped white turkey breast meat and the drained peas and carrots.Then I contiuned to cook the mixture over very low heat for just a few minutes to warm up the added ingredients.Now I can do a lot of things with the rest of the creamed mixture:







Heated up it becomes a turkey stew which can be "dressed up" with parsley dumplings.







Thinned a bit with soy milk, it is a chowder, and thinned even more it becomes a cream soup.







I can serve the heated mixture in its thick consistancy over split baking powder biscuits, toast, noodles, or any pasta.I could reheat a baked potato in the microwave and top it with this mixture.I could serve it in baked toast cups to be a little "fancy".It would look quite colourful served over cornbread.A sprinkle of paprika or parsley would "brighten up" the look of the "cream" sauce.







I can turn it into a Turkey Tetrazzini by adjusting the seasoning, and adding white soy "cheese" instead of the more common parmesan, then serving it over pasta.Some people like a dash of sherry in their Tetrazzini, but I probably would not bother.Maybe a coloured pasta like spinach linguine would be intersting.I feel quite encouraged at the moment by this small success! Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

My Sunday dinner was also a success!I thought that the refried beans might be a problem for the IBS but everything was fine.Maybe the big difference is that the beans were pureed, and that I didn't eat all that much of them.I found that the can of refried beans was enough for 5 burritoes with the added soy "cheese", so I have extras in the fridge for the coming week.I also have the "creamed" turkey with vegeatbles, and some home made vegetable soup.This pattern of bulk cooking on weekends is convenient because I can do laundry or housework while cooking, and then there is food in the fridge handy to microwave during the week.This works out like having home made convenience food handy!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi sorry I havent been around this weekend but wasnt well.Anyway I am so pleased that your Turkey Pot Pie was an success. It is so satifying when it works out ! We have all had disasters but with us it causes horrible pain







.I have pinched this recipie from UK Food Channel which I was watching today and are making it for Dinner Tonight. It sounds Yummy and I cant see anything too risky in there, I will let you know tomorrow !HugsEmx Turkey Breast with Leeks, Mushrooms and Colcannon Cakes 2 turkey breasts, weighing about 500g/1lb 2 oz eachsalt and freshly ground black pepper2 tbsp vegetable oil80g/3oz unsalted butter200g/7oz mushrooms, quartered200g/7oz leeks, washed, trimmed and cut into 1cm/ï¿½in slicesFor the sauce:2 tbsp shallots, finely chopped6 tbsp dry white wineï¿½ tsp chopped fresh rosemary140g/5oz unsalted butter, chilled and dicedFor the Colcannon Cakes:750g/1lb 10oz new potatoes, preferably the slightly waxy type, peeled and cut into 5cm/2in cubes85g/3oz butterone-third savoy cabbage, outer leaves removed, cored and finely chopped.ï¿½ bunch spring onions, finely chopped plain white flour, for dusting2 tbsp light olive oilMethod1. Preheat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas 6.2. Trim the turkey breasts, removing any excess fat. Season generously with salt and pepper. 3. Heat an ovenproof frying pan over a moderate heat. When hot, add 2 tbsp of the oil and 25g/1oz of the butter. 4. Allow the butter to foam, then add the turkey breasts, skin-side down, and cook for 2-3 minutes or until the skin is nicely coloured. 5. Turn over for 1 minute to seal the other side.6. Turn back on to the skin side and place in the oven for 20 minutes or until firm to the touch. 7. While the turkey is roasting, cook the vegetables. Cook the potatoes in boiling salted water, then drain in a colander and set aside.8. Pan-fry the mushrooms over a high heat in 50g/2oz of the butter with a little salt and pepper.9. Cook the leeks in another saucepan, with the rest of the butter, a good splash of water and a little salt and pepper, for about 3 minutes or until the water has evaporated and the leeks are tender. 10. Keep the mushrooms and leeks warm.11. Heat 50g/2oz of the butter with 150ml/ï¿½ pint of water in a medium-sized saucepan and add the cabbage. Cook over a high heat until the cabbage is just cooked and the water has almost evaporated.12. Add the spring onions and cook until the mixture is just starting to fry. Tip the cabbage and spring onions into a bowl with the potatoes.13. Remove the turkey from the oven and allow to rest for 5 minutes in a warm place. 14. To make the sauce, tip any oil out of the turkey saucepan. 15. Add the shallots to the saucepan and cook for 2 minutes over a gentle heat.16. Stir in the wine, scraping the bottom of the saucepan to loosen all the caramelised juices. Boil until almost all the wine has evaporated, then add 110ml/4fl oz of water and bring to the boil again.17. Mash or crush the cabbage and potatoes together roughly (using your hands might work best). Shape the mixture into eight balls, dust with flour and press into neat patties.18. Heat the oil with 35g/1oz butter in a frying pan until the butter foams. Add the patties and cook over a medium heat for 3 minutes on each side. Drain on kitchen paper and serve at once.19. Add the rosemary to the sauce and then gradually whisk in the diced butter.20. To serve, spoon the vegetables attractively around the outside of four warm plates. Slice the turkey breasts and fan the slices in the centres of the plates. Top with a little sauce and serve with two Colcannon Cakes each.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Hope you're feeling better soon!







That recipe looks lovely, and since it has leeks I may plan on making it for my favourite Welshman!What with the Colcannon, it would also be good for any Irish folk that I may know.My Mum used to make Colcannon for us, even though she's a Scot.She also learned to make something called "Boxty" when she married her second husband who came from Ireland.I read somewhere that leeks and daffodils are genetically related and are of the same plant family; could that be right?In nay case, they are both important to the Welsh! I hope your dinner works out well.







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiYes Leeks and Daffodils are both the same family. Your Welshman would like them I am sure. I don't know whether he also like the red dragon as that is also a Welsh symbol.Here is another few of the recipies I like. Tum also doesnt mind them







*Mushroom stuffed with Chicken and Herbs* 1 chicken breast, skin removed and roughly chopped2 garlic cloves, chopped1 tbsp fresh flat leaf parsley, chopped1 tsp fresh thyme leavesï¿½ red onion, chopped1 egg, beatensalt and freshly ground black pepper1 tbsp olive oil2 mushrooms, cleaned and stalks removed Preheat oven to 250C/500F/Gas 9. Preheat oven-proof sautï¿½ pan.Place the chicken breast in a food processor and blitz to mince.Combine the minced chicken, garlic, herbs, onion, egg and seasoning in a small bowl.Stuff the cavity, left by the removal of the stalk, with the mince mixture.Heat the oil in the sautï¿½ pan before adding the mushrooms and frying for 2 minutes, either side.Remove the pan from the heat and place in the oven for 5-6 minutes.Remove the pan from the oven.Place the mushrooms on a plate and if desired, dress with balsamic vinegar and olive oil, before serving. *Chicken Noodle Stir Fry* 2 baby bell peppers4 tsp vegetable oil1 tsp sesame oilï¿½ chicken breast, skinned and sliced4 spring onions, trimmed and cut into 2.5cm/1ï¿½ pieces1 garlic clove, peeled and finely sliced1 tbsp clear honey1 tbsp soy sauce55g/2oz medium egg noodles, cooked and drainedPreheat oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.Place 1 pepper in a small roasting tray and drizzle with 2 tsp of vegetable oil. Roast in the oven for 12-15 minutes.Deseed and chop the remaining pepper.Heat the remaining oil and sesame oil in a wok.Stir fry the chicken for 2-3 minutes or until sealed.Stir in the onion, garlic and chopped pepper for 2-3 minutes.Add the honey and soy.Stir in the noodles until well coated in the sauce. Serve with the roasted pepper on top. *Stuffed Chicken with Mint Salsa* 1 chicken supreme, skin and wing bone attachedhandful baby spinach6 oyster mushrooms, lightly pulled apart into piecessmall handful pine nuts4-6 slices pancettaground cumin olive oil1 sweet potato1 tomato (I dont use this)10 mint leavesï¿½ small red onion, finely choppedTrim the wing bone and tidy up the skin on the chicken.Turn the supreme over and remove the fillet and carefully open up a cavity with a boning knife.Blanch a handful of baby spinach and refresh in cold water, drain and squeeze dry.Fry the oyster mushrooms in olive oil and allow to cool.Mix the spinach and mushrooms together, season and add a few pine nuts.Put this mixture in the cavity of the chicken, then replace the fillet. Lightly coat the chicken in some ground cumin, then wrap the chicken in thinly sliced pancetta, seal it in a hot pan with some olive oil and roast in the oven for 10-12 minutes at 160C/325F/Gas 3.Using an apple corer, cut cylindrical chips from a raw orange fleshed sweet potato. Cook in boiling water for about 4 minutes and allow to cool. Pan-fry the chips in some vegetable oil until they go a golden roasted colour (about 2/3 minutes).Cut the tomato into fine dice, add the finely chopped mint leaves and onion and a few drops of olive oil. Serve with the chicken and sweet potato.Take CareHugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thanks for posting those recipes.







In the first recipe for stuffed mushrooms, is it the large Portobella mushrooms that are called for?I have a fondness for Portobella as a place, because my parents were living there when I was conceived!







I will be sure to tell my Welshman about the red dragon.I think he will be fascinated as he enjoys when I tell him old Welsh stories.Is the "red dragon" of Wales in any way connected to Uther PenDRAGON which was a name for King Arthur?It figures that daffodils and leeks are related, because lilies and onions are also related!







I will probably have turkey stew for dinner tonight with parsley dumplings.I will have dessert later in the evening, and I have some "Tofu to Go" berry flavour to try.The tofu dessert will add some protein to my daily intake because I will not get that much protein form the dinner.I like the convenience of having food made up in the fridge to adapt for other meals.It's handy when cooking for one person.I hope you are feelng well, and that you have a good week!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am feeling alot better. Alittle tired but planning an early night with book tonght if Hubby and Daughter will let me !. Tea tonght will be a plain pasta with Roasted Peppers and Mushrooms I think. The Red Dragon, If you are interested there is a site you can go to to read all about Wales and the Myth/Legends :http://www.welshdragon.net/ Also historically Wales is connected to Canada !Yes it is the large Portobella mushrooms that you use. I also stuff them with rice and herbs which is also good. They are very versatile.Your Turkey Stew and Parsley Dumplings sound scrummy ! If only you could send me some down the net eh ! I am not really a dessert kind of girl, the cream things put me off. I do like Bananas and fruit or Cheese and Biscuits though.Even though I couldnt eat much of them now we used to love them as kids : *Welsh Cakes - Picau ar y Maen* For around a dozen cakes 8 oz (225g) self-raising flour.pinch of salt 1 teaspoon mixed spice 4 oz (100g) butter or margarine3 oz (75g) caster sugar 3 oz (75g) mixed currants and sultanas 1 egg Sift the flour, salt and spice together into a mixing bowl Rub in the butter until the mixture looks like fine breadcrumbs Add and stir in the sugar and dried fruits to the mixture Beat the egg Pour in the beaten egg and stir to make a firmish dough Roll or press the dough out to approximately 1/4 inch (5 mm) thick Cut into discs with a 1 1/2 or 2 inch (4 or 5 cm) cutter Bake the Welshcakes on a medium hot griddle, turn only once, until golden brown on both sides but still a little soft in the middle. Sprinkle a little caster sugar over the Wales cakes and serve, hot or cold, plain or buttered. Hope you are resting ! Nag







Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thanks for the reply.








I'll check out that site and I might make the Welsh cakes too.Then I could get to a man's heart







with the legends as well as to his tummy with the food!







How do you do your pasta with roasted peppers and mushrooms, and your stuffed mushrooms with rice?Those sound like good food ideas, too!I can get the Portabella mushrooms here, and I have been wondering about what to do with them.They are a little pricey, but they look like they are yummy!I have been taking it easy lately, not too difficult because this is the time of the year when the weather is bitterly cold.We had a fairly easy winter until just after Christmas, so I hope the rest of it seems to go quickly.I think the people who say they like our winters are also the same people who fly off for a lovely WARM tropical vacation for part of the winter!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiIf you are going somewhere tropical can I come ! ? Then we could share crutches eh







I am very lazy with Pasta, Mushrooms and Peppers in that I already have roasted peppers in a jar with Olive Oil and Garlic (I burn them over my gas flame on the oven. Take off the skin and remove bits/seeds. Slice in quarters and jar up) Then I just fry Leeks, Mushrooms, Peppers with the Olive Oil mix from the Jar until soft and pour over cooked pasta. The longer the Peppers have been in the jar for (A few days) the more peppery the Olive Oil is. *Plain Stuffed Mushrooms* 4 large Portebello mushrooms, stalks removed1 garlic clove, peeled and crushed2 slices bread, crusts removed30g/1oz fresh flatleaf parsley1 tbsp olive oilsalt and freshly ground black pepperPreheat the oven to 220C/425F/Gas 7.In a food processor blend together the garlic, bread, parsley and oil. Season.Place the mushrooms gill-side up on a baking sheet.Top each mushroom with a couple tsp of the mixture.Bake the mushrooms for 8-10 minutes.Serve. *Stuffed Mushrooms with Rice or Cous Cous* Stuffed Mushrooms 6 large flat mushrooms, stalks cut off and reserved 2 tbsp olive oil1 onion, finely chopped1 garlic clove, finely chopped25g dried porcini mushrooms, soaked in hot water for 10 minutes and drained (Still nice without these)50ml vegetable stock or Chicken Stock25g Couscous *OR* Cooked Rice6 tbsp chopped parsleysalt and freshly ground pepper25g Parmesan cheese, finely grated ( *I don't use* )25g fresh breadcrumbsPreheat the oven to 190ï¿½C/Gas 5. Place the mushrooms on a greased baking sheet. Drizzle over 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Roast the mushrooms in the oven for 30 minutes. Heat the remaining olive oil in a small frying pan. Fry the onion, garlic and chopped mushroom stalks gently for 10 minutes, until softened. Meanwhile, finely chop the soaked porcini. Pour the stock over the couscous and set aside until the couscous has absorbed the liquid. Mix together the fried onion mixture, porcini, couscous and parsley. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper. Stuff the baked mushrooms with the couscous mixture. Sprinkle over the grated Parmesan and breadcrumbs. Return to the oven and bake for a further 15 minutes. Serve warm from the oven. Hope your Resting







(Yes I am nagging !)I am ! Honest







(Just alittle housework !)Take CareHugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Glad to hear you're feeling a little better!







Thanks for the recipes for Potobella mushrooms, and the pasta ideas.Now I can go out and buy some, and I have a wonderful choice of things to do with them.Since we have been posting here, I have tried experimenting with pita bread and tortillas, and now I will try the Portabella mushrooms next.The IBS has had a limiting effect on my life, so if I can try new things it helps to offset the feeling of being deprived!







I am thinking of a short outing today, and I will see if I can find something interesting to try to cook for the weekend.Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,I was out for a short while today and I checked out what was available cheap at the grocer's.I found a lovely baby zucchini (courgette) for $.16.I have some frozen chopped red pepper in my freezer and a cooked chicken breast.Also garlic in the fridge and olive oil.Canned button mushrooms in the cupboard.So I think I will try to do up some kind of a pasta dish, and you have given me the inspiration!







I'll let you kow how it turns out if I get it together!Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi HunI am so pleased that you are feeling good and getting out alittle. I have found a couple more ideas for your Courgettes that you might like. *Courgette Fritters* 4 courgettes, coarsely grated1 red onion, coarsely grated2 tsp dried mintsalt and freshly ground black pepper1 egg75g fresh breadcrumbs50g self-raising flourolive oil for fryingPlace the grated courgette, onion and mint in a bowl and stir. Season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Stir in the egg and breadcrumbs and mix until smooth. Shape the mixture into walnut sized balls. Heat the oil in a pan and on a medium heat fry the fritters for a few minutes until golden brown. Serve immediately. *Courgette Naan Bread* 500g strong white flour (I use just plain)15g salt20g fresh yeastsplash of olive oil280ml water200g courgettes, gratedvegetable oil, for shallow-fryingPlace the flour, salt, yeast, olive oil and water in a large mixing bowl. Mix together thoroughly until you have a soft dough. Knead the dough for 3 minutes on a lightly floured work surface. Return the dough to the bowl and set aside to rest for 30 minutes. Add the courgette to the bowl and mix in well. Divide the dough into 100g balls. Using a rolling pin roll out each dough ball into a circle, roughly 25cm across. Heat the oil for shallow-frying in a heavy-based frying pan. Fry the naan breads one at time, allowing 2 minutes on each side. Serve the freshly fried naan bread at once. *Courgette Soup* Hope you can do this as it is yummy one but it does have dairy.25g butter1450g courgettes, cut into chunks1 large onion, peeled and sliced1 large garlic clove, crushed1 small potato, peeled and diced275ml vegetable stock275ml milk2 tbsp crï¿½me fraï¿½chesalt and freshly ground pepper Melt the butter in a large saucepan and toss in the courgettes, onion, garlic and potato. Cook gently for 15 minutes, with the lid on, stirring occasionally to stop it catching. Add the stock and milk and bring to the boil. Simmer for 20 minutes. Liquidise the soup using a jug or hand blender, then stir in the crï¿½me fraï¿½che. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper and serve. HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thanks for the recipes!







I am getting more familiar with cooking for my IBS, so I can easily substitute non-dairy foods for the dairy in a recipe.I picked up more "sour cream" and "cream cheese" yesterday, and the "sour cream" will probably be a good substitute for the dairy in the soup recipe.I am well pleased about how my pasta dish turned out.







I used the tiniest bit of olive oil and stir-fried in a Teflon pan at medium heat so I could use little oil.The courgette was only 16 cents!It gave a nice bit of colour to the dish along with the red pepper bits and mushromms and chopped chicken breast.I served it over elicoidali pasta, since I didn't have any penne pasta which would have been more traditional for the dish.I know a Dollar store where I can buy inexpensive but "exotic" imported pasta in small bags for only a dollar!Then I get some variety of pasta, and the small amounts are just right for me.Thank you again for the inspiration.I hope you have a great weekend! Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Lexi and em,I know that neither of you would ever microwave anything; but since this is the best food site on the Board, and since I used to think it was a good idea, I wanted to share this:A new study found that the method of cooking your vegetables can reduce the antioxident values by up to 97%. In comparing several ways of preparing vegetable, micro-waving was the least beneficial. Flavonoids were reduced by 97%, sinapics by 74%, and Caffeoylquinic derivatives by 87%. Steaming, in a minimal amount of water was better, reducing the same anti-oxidents by 11%, 0%, and 8%.The article in which I read this did not quote the values for sauteing; however, the study published in the "Journal of Science of Food and Agriculture, 2003" ought to have those figures as well.Good eating, you two. (I know there is a TV cooking show here somewhere.) The mushrooms sound great.Mark


----------



## purtyvacant (Jan 16, 2004)

hi everyone. i've been living with IBS since i was about 14, so for about 7 years now. all these diet suggestions sound great! i never pay much attention to it, and as a result, am constantly running for the nearest comfortable place to Go. so my question to you all is this: as a college student, living on campus and eating campus dining hall foods, what can i do to start easing my discomfort? we have a "vegetarian section" which typically has colored veggies, tofu/tempeh, and something carby/starchy. there is also a burgers/fries/marinated chicken bar, and the hot food bar, which consists of anything from meatloaf to tacos.there is a salad/sandwich/soup bar, a bagel/waffle station, and a small assortment of fresh fruit- apples, bananas, oranges, occasionally pears.ALL of the prepared food, even from the vegetarian section, is batch-cooked and rumored to contain laxatives so that it doesn't sit in our stomachs and give us all e.coli. as a result, ALL of the prepared food is greasy, often visibly coated in cooking slime. i like bagels because they seem to be relatively inoffensive; unfortunately it is high time i work on losing weight and would like to avoid carbs if possible. what, from the choices provided in the dining hall, can i eat? i don't have a job, so purchasing my own food is out of the question- more to the point, i have no method of cooking in the dorm i am currently in, and the plug-in element is illegal.any help is greatly, greatly appreciated. thanks!=purty=


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi I am so pleased that your Pasta turned out good. I have brought a whole chicken for us this weekend. Today I will use it with Potatoes and vegetables then Tomorrow I will do Pitta Breads for Lunchtime then a Stir Fry for Dinner.I fancy a lazy weekend as not much on and next weekend is hectic. Take CareHugsEm  Hi MarkNice to "see" you again














I do have a steamer but to be honest it lives more in the cupboard ! I do eat alot of raw vegetables as snacks Carrots, Podded Peas but it is hard to find raw foods that dont upset tum. Thanx for info  Hi PurtyWelcome to our little thread. It is hard to find foods that dont upset us. I find that when tum is bad (I am D's) I mainly stick to Risotto Rice, Mushrooms, Toast and Bananas. If you can find Asian/Chinese type food shops they have more in e.g. Miso that can add flavour without additives which can hurt us.Hope you get some ideas off this threadTake CareEmx


----------



## purtyvacant (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks muchly! i am off to do some shopping for snack staples for school- planning on oatmeal & granola bars, and i'm going to try to stick to the organics...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi em,This is a nice place to stop after reading all of the madness over on the Dr D thread. There are more things irritable than bowels on this Board. I also hang out on a weight loss chat board, since that was a goal of mine last summer. I find it absolutely amazing the difference in tone between the two sites. Everyone there is supportive of everyone else, no matter what diet each is following. This particular thread has that same tone. (I also just read of a study that indicates that caffinated coffee or tea can raise our blood pressure up to 4 points. Seems to be useful information. Of course I won't stop, just keep hitting the exercise equipment harder.) Got to go run the dog. Hope the chicken and layabout was good.Mark


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Mark,I appreciate the scientific info on microwaving vegetables.Since you've read a few of our postings here, you probably know that em is in Britain cooking for a family, whereas I am a single Canadian cooking for myself.Also, even though em and I both have IBS with GERD, our tolerances vary.I cannot eat any raw fruit except bananas, and no raw vegetables at all.So I often use canned fruit and vegeatbles because the canning process seems to break down the fibre just enough so that I can digest it well.Also, canned goods are cheap and easy to store in a small apartment.I often cook a large amount of a recipe and freeze it in portions to microwave later.I use my microwave to heat canned vegetables slightly, and also to cook steamed vegetables from the raw state.I appreciate the compliment and the reply, Mark.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Purty,Until 2 years ago, I taught at a university and took advanced classes as a student, so I know what the typical food offerings are like.In fact, our cafeteria is set up very much the same.Since you cannot cook in your room, that further limits options.Em has suggested that you check for an Asian food store nearby.I klnow that there is one right across the street from the university where I go.It probably supplies food to many Asian students who cannot get many Asian foods on campus.There are a number of prepackaged meals that they sell, and they can be microwaved for free at the microwaves supplied in our cafeteria.You may also find a number of little restaurants with lunch specials close to the university.Near my university, there are places to get falafel, Chinese food, Indian curry, and Greek food.All have inexpensive luch specials, or all-you-can-eat luch buffets.As far as it goes, out of the choices in the cafeteria:I would try to avoid fat as much as possible, because that is worse than starch for IBS and for weight gain.I know that some current weight loss diets target starch, but it is the FAT that should be avoided for IBS and if you eat a very low-fat diet, you will loose weight.Here is a site from Heather Van Vorous, who has written 2 excellent books about IBS:www.eatingforibs.comSo the best categories in the cafeteria are:"Salad/sandwich/soup"A sandwich and a clear broth soup, or veggie and broth soup are not high in calories.Bagels are a good choice, since they fill you up and don't add a lot of calories."Vegetarian section"If if something is stir-fried, it will still have fewer calories than a meat stir-fry.It may also be much easier to digest for someone who has IBS.Lots of plain steamed white rice is very good for IBS.About oatmeal:I think it's a very good idea to eat oatmeal bars.I usually start my day with a big bowl of old-fashioned oatmeal and soy milk and brown sugar.Can you make instant oatmeal with hot tap water?Can you smuggle an electric kettle into your room?I'm pleased to know that people are reading this thread, and I know that em and I both appreciate replies.Thank you for your reply, and good luck! Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi MarkGood Luck on the Weight Loss. Hope you get to your goal. I am glad that others have joined Lexi and I, the more the merrier eh







Hope you are able to try some and even input some of your own.HugsEm







Hi LexiI hope you are having a good day. Nothing very exciting on the food lines this weekend. Tum is alittle silly but it is PMS time (Poor Hubby !







)so not really concerned . Take Care and I will be back to Recipe hunt tomorrow.HugsEm


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Lexi,I do realize some of the digestive problems you face. We also use our "Mike" to reheat our dinners, as we tend to eat a lot of pasta and soups, which we can make on Sunday and use up during the week. I knew reheating was a problem for vitamins, but when I read this it sent up a new red flag. Anti-oxidents seem to be so important in preventing cancer along with heart disease yet this is not a warning Health Canada is going to be distributing at appliance stores. (I'll just keep taking my vits and flavs and anti-os and muddling along.)em,I'm not sure I would have anything to contribute. As a "retired" Ibeezer, I have returned to a more highly spiced regimen; but I do love new approaches, being more of a follower than a creative force. If you can tolerate a little jalapino and tomato, I do have some lovely vegetarian dishes from a local restaurant's cookbook. (Of course they are copywrited so I don't think I ought to broadcast them publicly.)(I'll e-mail you something if I can get enough time at the computer after the cleaning and the day's football.)I actually have reached (and passed) my weightloss goal. I ended November at the same weight I held in my late 20s! (I am 58, now.) The problem in my post-Christmas state, is to learn how to maintain it. And once you make friends on these Message Boards it is so hard to just go away, so I keep going back there to cheer others on. See you both in the kitchen.Mark


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

*Tofu2go (Product Review)* The flavour I tried was the Peach Mango.Very light and refereshing, and a good way to get a little more protein into my somewhat restrictive diet.I love the 2 compartment packaging, as it is very convenient for a single person.This product was first suggested to me by someone responding to this thread, and I thank you.














I think that this product has potential for being turned into a "smoothie" along with soy milk and maybe some other additions.Maybe vanilla-flavoured soy "ice cream"?Canned peaches?I could also slip in my morning dose of Metamucil, to adapt from the "smoothie" idea that Mark had given to me in the past.Thanks, Mark!







A soy-based smoothie with a bagel or two would be a nice quick breakfast for the summmer. *Galaxy Foods Veggie Slices; Product Review* Available from Superstore, inexpensive.They come in Mozzarella and Canadian cheese flavour; I used the Canadian cheese flavour here.I have tried these before, but I just made a "cheese" sandwich at that time.This time I tried a Grilled "Cheese" Sandwich.The veggie slices melted very nicely, and I used thick-sliced Italian white bread.The taste is a little different, but what I noticed is that they are not as "fatty-tasting" as regular cheese slices.I enjoyed these grilled sandwiches with a bowl of my home made veggie soup, and I had the Peach Mango tofu dessert a bit later.A nice light dinner with little cleanup!







I haven't done much cooking this past weekend.It was rather busy for me, and I was treated to takeout food on Saturday night.It was from the no-MSG Chinese restaurant that I have mentioned before.I have some interesting leftovers, and I can concoct something for dinner tonight with them.I'm glad that you were around this weekend on the BB, em, and that you could answer questions.







I hope you feel better soon!Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Lexi and Em (and Mark and Purty!)I thought I'd check in to see what was new here and saw your recipes for courgettes (zucchini) and thought I'd share one of my many zucchini recipes. My mom has a huge garden, so every summer we get as much zucchini as we want for free. I have quite a few recipes, as you can imagine! This is for zucchini "fries" done in the oven.*Zucchini Fries*Preheat oven to 425 F (220 C).Cut zucchini into strips about the size of a thick french fry - 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch by 3 inches. (I don't peel it - you may wish to).Dip "fries" into a 1-to-1 mixture of beaten egg and milk.Roll in seasoned dry bread crumbs to cover completely.(for bread crumbs I use Progresso plain bread crumbs seasoned with kosher salt, black pepper, basil and grated parmasean.)Place on a baking sheet and either spray with olive-oil cooking spray or drizzle with olive oil.Bake about 20-25 minutes or until crispy and brown.My kids love these, and I have no tummy troubles with them. I had to stick to white rice and crackers yesterday - we had a party for my son for his 2nd birthday on Saturday and I overdid with the chips and dips and cake and wine and felt terrible all day. But it was so fun that I didn't mind too much. Sometimes it's worth it in order to have a normal day and not have to think about everything I put in my mouth!!Keep those recipe ideas coming!







Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Marty,Thanks for the recipe!







I think we have all given in to the temptation to eat "normal" food and suffered later because of it!







I thought I would post about some healthy munchies that I sometimes have for a treat: *Lay's Baked Potato Chips* The best brand of all the baked potato chips that I haved tried. *Old Dutch baked Tortilla Chips* A very good brand, and the Tostitos brand is good too.







With the potato chips, you can make up a small amount of chip dip using the Tofutti "sour cream" and No-MSG Onion soup mix powder from a health food store.







With the tortilla chips, you can use this as a dip:a small amount of Safeway Brand Vegetarian refried beans, heated slightly, with or without shredded soy "cheddar".I use the product just as it is, but some people may want to add a little chili powder to it.What isn't used for dip can be saved in the fridge to make bean and "cheese" burritoes, (recipe given previously).I find that if I can have some approximations of "real" food now and then, I am less likely to "misbehave"!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiSorry I wasnt around yesterday but I had a major Migraine. After spending most of the day crashed out I am feeling alot better today Thank You  Thanx MarkI love Jalapino's but can't tolerate Tomatoes as they cause too many probs for me. I find it odd that Lexi and I have the same disorders and yet different tolerances. It is strange that one illness and can have so many varients eh .Any Recipies though would be great as I am sure other IBSers would love them if we can do them. Thanx again







Hi MartyWelcome to our Recipies. Thanx for the Zucchini Recipe it sounds scrummy. Over in England we call Zucchini Courgettes







There is also a Recipe for *Polenta Chips* which are nice :1 x 500g ready-cooked polenta (I make my own and let it set)2 eggs, beatenseasoned plain flourfresh breadcrumbs cayenne peppersunflower oil for deep frying (Optional)Cut the polenta into thick chips. Toss the chips in batches through the flour, egg and finally the breadcrumbs. Chill for 30 minutes.Deep fry the polenta chips in hot oil until golden. *I do mine in the Oven* Remove with a slotted spoon and place the chips on kitchen paper. Lightly dust with a little cayenne pepper. Serve at once. *Roasted Vegetable Crisps/Chips* 2 parsnips2 beetroots2 sweet potato2 tbsp olive oilï¿½ tsp chilli powder (optional)sea salt and freshly ground black pepper Preheat the oven to 200ï¿½C/gas 6. Peel all the vegetables. Using a swivel peeler or mandolin, slice them diagonally into wafer-thin crisps. Spread out on paper towel to remove excess moisture. Tip all the vegetables into a bowl. Pour over the oil, then add chilli powder, if using, and seasoning. Toss with your hands to coat evenly. Arrange in a single layer on a baking tray. Roast for 20 minutes or until the parsnips and sweet potato are golden brown. Wait until crisp. Season and Serve. *Potato Tortilla* 1 kg potatoes, peeledSalt1 large onion, roughly choppedOlive oil, for frying6 eggsHalve the potatoes lengthways then slice evenly into quarter cm-thick slices. Place the potato slices in a colander and sprinkle with salt. Set aside for 15 minutes to drain out excess moisture. Pat the potato slices dry. In a deep-sided, heavy-based medium frying pan pour in enough olive oil to come in halfway up the sides of the pan. Heat the olive oil until very hot. Add in the potatoes and reduce the heat to medium. Fry the potatoes for 15 minutes, then add in the onion. Continue cooking for a further 10 minutes, until the potato has softened. Drain the potato mixture, reserving the olive oil. Beat the eggs together in a large bowl and season with a pinch of salt. Add in the fried potato mixture, mixing thoroughly. Pour enough of the reserved olive oil into the medium frying pan to cover the base and heat through. Pour in the egg and potato mixture, reduce the heat and fry gently until the base of the tortilla has set. Now, covering the frying pan with a plate or lid, invert the tortilla over onto the plate or lid, then slide the inverted tortilla back into the frying pan. Increase the heat and fry the tortilla for 1-2 minutes to seal it. Transfer the tortilla onto a serving plate and serve either warm or at room temperature. Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,I'm glad you're feeling a bit better today!







Thanks for posting the recipes, and I think it's a great idea for people with IBS to have SOME treats to eat.







I forgot to mention that cut up pita points with hummous is very good for a treat too, but I have to be careful not to eat too much of it.I have been busy doing research on the internet, and I think I have discovered something:"Meatloaf Mystery Solved?" It seems that the TVP product that I tried needs to be mixed with hot water before using, even if it is to be used for a meatloaf.I have downloaded several recipes from the 'net, and I will be experimenting to come up with a meatloaf that can be sliced cold for sandwiches.Since I cannot eat peanut butter, or cold cuts, or any dairy, I am somwhat limited in my choices for sandwiches.







I find that the soy "meat" slices are quite acceptable, but I think I can use cold meatloaf slices for a lot of things including sandwiches and it would be cheaper.







I also plan on doing a "Chicken Paprikash" in the near future.This is possible now that I have the Tofutti "sour cream".I want to pick up some of that wonderful Hungarian paprika that I have seen!














I will also be trying veggie "hot dogs" and a home made pasta salad that is dairyless.That's about it for now!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and EveryoneThis Morning I am feeling alittle tired after a restless night. Tum was cramping for some reason, Anyway I am ok today. I went "up" London this morning to do a few errands and brought some filled Pasta for Tea. I will do it with a Mushroom Sauce as I can do Tomatoes.The Hungarian Paprika is that like the Smoked Paprika ? There is a great Roasted Peppers and Smoked Paprika Soup that I can't use as it has tomatoes in it but you might be able to Lexi ? If you fancy it I will find it for you. Hope you are well. How are your Experiments with food going ?Take CareHugsEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

*Pepper and Tomato Soup with Smoked Paprika* 8-10 red peppers 2 onions, peeled and finely chopped 2 tsp minced garlic 4 red chillies, deseeded and sliced 2-3 tblsp olive oil 1/2-1 tsp sweet smoked paprika 4-5 cups chicken stock 400 grams starchy potatoes (about 3 small), peeled and finely diced 1 bouquet garni 1-2 tblsp chopped fresh thyme 2 tblsp tomato paste Halve and grill the red peppers until the skin is blackened. Cool then peel away the charred skin and remove any remaining seeds or cores. Chop the flesh roughly. Gently cook the onions, garlic, tomato paste and chillies in the olive oil until soft but not brown. Add the paprika and cook an extra minute. Add the red peppers, chicken stock, potatoes and bouquet garni and simmer gently for about 10 minutes until the potatoes are soft. Remove the bouquet garni. Puree in a food processor until smooth. Stir in the thyme and cream, if using, and serve hot with garlic and cheese grilled bread slices or for a change serve cold with your favourite guacamole as a garnish. Found it







Hugs


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Glad you're feeling abit better, and that you're somewhat mobile!







I haven't done much as yet with the experimenting for the soy "meatloaf" as right now, I am reading over all the recipes, and deciding just how I want to do it.You know that I will just HAVE to try it with my own version! LOLI appreciate the recipe with "smoked paprika", but I must confess that I haven't a clue what that might be!







Could it be a piece of a special red pepper that has been smoked and dried to preserve it?I can get Hungarian roasted red peppers in jar.I was thinking more along the lines of the powdered spice in a tin.Then I could use it for Chicken Paprikash.There is a wonderful Baltic food store within walking distance for me, and I often go there and admire the fascinating imported foods.The Hungarian paprika is in a tin labelled in Hungarian, but I am fairly certain that it is indeed paprika!I can muddle through the Polish, Hungarian and German and Italian names fairly well, but the Cyrillic alphabet usually remains a mystery to me.I don't read Ukranian or Russian because of that.I know if I want food mixes from Poland, that I can actually figure out a fair bit of the instructions as well as the labels.Same with German, French and Italian.The Greek products are almost always labelled in French or Italian as well, so I can muddle through that.The Greek alphabet is another one that I am not familiar with.They do have wonderful dried Greek oregano in bunches, and I know what that is, because even through the plastic, I can smell the wonderful aroma.Greek oregano is so much more pungent and aromatic than what we usually buy here.Things like pasta are quite safe, no matter what, because pasta is simple to prepare.So it doesn't matter how it's labelled, I can still buy it.I do enjoy cooking in a cross-cultural way, and apparently now it has become a trend.It's now called "fusion cooking" if you mix together different ethnic style of cooking.It's so very trendy that I could not afford to go to the ritzy restaurants that serve that food!Good thing I already KNOW how to do it!I have enjoyed foods of different cultures all my life, and I see no reason to let the IBS deprive me of this!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

*Paprika* Sweet Smoked PaprikaYou will find this sweet variety of pimentï¿½n a unique and versatile seasoning. If there is one spice that captures the essential flavor of Spain, it is this one. It is neither the bland paprika you get at the local supermarket -- nor even the traditional Hungarian paprika. It provides an inimitable Spanish flavor to all of your paellas. Beyond that, you will discover Sweet Smoked Paprika is an excellent addition to some of your favorite recipes. We use it as a flavoring for potatoes and fish dishes, light stews, sauces, garlic chicken and roasted meats. I found thisfor you. You were kind of right that it is a dried flavouring, we have it in little jars over here. Living in London we have alot of Asian and different nationallity shops which I love browsing through and finding new things. Hence the Miso. I think you are amazing to be able to muddle through all the different foods, I just look helpless and ask ! ! LOLHugsEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiAfter reading SJH post about Tomatoes, I got to thinking about a subsitute. As I cannot sleep I thought I would have a search on the Net and see if there is such a thing. This is what I came up with: "Awhile ago someone asked about tomatoless catsup. Banana-based catsup is available in some Asian food markets. Mock Tomato Sauce from Vegan Delights by Jeanne Marie Martin 7 C. peeled, chopped yams or squash 1 C. chopped fresh beets 1 C. chopped onion 2 cloves garlic, minced 6 C. water or stock 2 T. soy sauce 1 strip wakame or kombu 3 tsp. parsley 1 tsp. basil 1/2 tsp. oregano 1/4 tsp. each kelp, marjoram, and thyme 1/89 tsp. rosemary (crushed) 1 bay leaf 2 tsp. liquid swetener 2 tsp. apple cider vinegar Steam the yams and beets until tender. Saute the onion and garlic in water until transparent. Blend all ingredients except the bay leaf until smooth; heat in a saucepan with the bay leaf for about 20 minutes to meld flavors. Remove the bay leaf. Serve hot on pasta, pizza, vegetables, etc. kwvegan vegan "Also :"Tomatoless KetchupBlend the following until smooth :-	1 C. cooked carrots	1/4 C. cooked beetroot	1/4 C. water	1/4 C. lemon juice	1 T. sweetner of your choice	1/2 tsp. salt	1/2 tsp. onion powder	1/4 tsp. garlic powder	1/8 tsp. oreganoThis is for those who wan't ketchup without the tomato!!"I don't know if theses would work or whether they would taste any good but I will continue to see if there are any alternatives for us,HugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thanks for the info on the smoked paprika.I haven't seen here, but I will look for it and that will be entertaining!







Wandering around ethnic food stores is a lot of fun for me.I look at my ethnic food shopping as an adventure, and often I do chat with people in various shops.As a result, I was once able to impress a man by ordering a meal in Chinese at a Chinese restaurant!Also, this adventurous attitude is possible by the fact that I usually cook only for myself!







The weather has been so bitterly cold here that I find myself thinking of this wonderful Morrocan Vegetable Stew that I used to make.It had an unusual blend of spices and it smells wonderful when cooking.It's served over cous cous, so it would be fine for my IBS, I think.I will try to look up the recipe; I know I have it somewhere!The recipe for mock catchup looks interesting, and it has got me thinking.Could a variation of that work as a sauce for pizza?I can tolerate a little tomato sauce, but I know that it is not good for you.So if cooked beetroot and cooked carrots are combined, pureed, and seasoned, would that make a decent substitute for the tomato sauce?I would welcome your thoughts on this idea.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiGood idea with the sauce for Pizza. I know I am ok with Carrots but not sure about Beetroot. I could try it when I am feeling brave and desperate for Pizza one day eh ! LOLI do hope you are feeling alittle better and tum is letting you rest.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI can't sleep again so I thought I would post some more Recipies :This is one of Nigella Lawson Recipies that I have done a few times and everyone loves it. They are however amazed when I tell them it is cooked with Coca Cola. It looses its fizz and doesnt seem to affect tum at all.HAM IN COCA-COLA 2kg mild-cure gammon 1 onion peeled and cut in half 2 litre-bottle coke for the glaze handful cloves 1 heaped tablespoon black treacle 2 teasps English mustard powder 2 tablespoons demerara sugar I find now that mild-cure gammon doesn't need soaking. If you know that you're dealing with a salty piece, then put it in a pan covered with cold water, bring to the boil then tip into a colander in the sink and start from here; otherwise, put the gammon in a pan, skin side down if it fits like that, add the onion then pour over the Coke. Bring to the boil, reduce to a good simmer, put the lid on, though not tightly, and cook for just under 2 1/2 hours. If your joint is larger or smaller work out timing by reckoning on an hour a kilo altogether, remembering that it's going to get a quick blast in the oven later. But do take into account that if the gammon's been in the fridge right up to the moment you cook it, you will have to give a good 15 or so minutes' extra so that the interior is properly cooked. Meanwhile preheat oven to 240C/gas mark 9. When the ham's had its time (and ham it is now it's cooked, though it's true Americans call it ham from its uncooked state) take it out of the pan but DO NOT THROW AWAY THE COOKING LIQUID and let cool a little for ease of handling. (Indeed you can let it cool completely then finish off the cooking at some later stage if you want). Then remove skin, leaving a thin layer of fat. Score the fat with a sharp knife to make fairly large diamond shapes, and stud each diamond with a clove. Then carefully spread the treacle over the bark-budded skin taking care not to dislodge the cloves. Then gently pat the mustard and sugar onto the sticky fat. Cook, in a foil lined roasting tin for approximately 10 minutes or till the glaze is burnished and bubbly. Should you want to do the braising stage in advance and then let the ham cool, clove and glaze it and give it 30-40 minutes, from room temperature, at 180C/gas mark 4, turning up the heat towards the end if you think it needs it. SOBA NOODLES WITH SESAME SEEDS 75g sesame seeds salt 250g soba noodles 2 teaspoons rice vinegar 5 teaspoons soy sauce 2 teaspoons honey 2 teaspoons sesame oil 5 spring onions Toast the sesame seeds in a dry pan over a high heat until they look golden brown, and tip them into a bowl.Bring a large pan of water to the boil and add some salt. Put in the soba noodles and cook them for about 6 minutes (or according to packet instructions) until they are tender but not mushy. Have a bowl of iced water waiting to plunge them into after draining. In the bowl you are going to serve them in, mix the vinegar, soy sauce, honey and oil. Then finely slice the spring onions and put them into the bowl with the cooled, drained noodles and mix together thoroughly before adding the sesame seeds and tossing again. Leave the sesame seed noodles for about half an hour to let the flavours develop, although this is not absolutely necessary or sometimes even possible.Theses are some of the easiest and tastiest ones that I do on a regular basis.Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Those recipes look good!







Nigella Lawson is English, I believe, but her books are sold here in Canada.The use of Coca-cola is a recipe is far more common in the American south.I have even seen recipes for cakes made with it!The weather here continues to be bitterly cold, and I want some comforting vegetable stews and vegetable soups to eat.Haven't found the Morrocan Veggie Stew recipe that I want yet; just found another one where the seasoning is not as complex.I want the wonderful smell of the right recipe wafting through my place! I don't want to admit that I might have TOO MANY cookbooks; no such thing, right?!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiHere is a Stew that I have made and turned out very nice: *Spicy Potatoe and Chickpea Stew* 250g/9oz cooked chickpeas500g/1lb 2oz waxy potatoes, washed and sliced2 red onions, peeled and sliced3 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed2 tsp ground cumin2 tsp ground coriander1 tsp turmeric1 fresh green chilli, deveined, deseeded and finely chopped2cm/ï¿½in piece root ginger, peeled and finely chopped450g/1lb tinned, chopped tomatoes290ml/10fl oz water1 tbsp grain mustard2 tbsp vegetable oil1 lemon, grated rind and juice2 tbsp fresh coriander leavessalt and freshly ground black pepper Heat the oil and gently fry onions, potato and garlic for 2-3 minutes.Stir in all spices and cook for another 2 minutes.Stir in the tomatoes, water and the chickpeas and season well.Bring to the boil and simmer until the potatoes are tender. If the mixture becomes too dry add some more water.Stir in the lemon rind and juice and fresh coriander.Serve with rice.Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,That looks like a lovely recipe; thank you for posting it.







*Yves Veggie Dogs; Product Review* I had tried veggie dogs a number of years ago, and they were simply dreadful!







These were much better.They come in a package of 6, which is ideal for me.They are made with soy and they're fatfree.I pangrilled them in a Teflon pan by adding a little water, and then cooking until the water evaporated.I put them into hotdog buns with relish and mustard, and they were quite good.They even had the "sanp" of the "weiner" casing as it was bitten into.The colour is right and also the slightly "smokey" taste.I will be buying these again, for sure.







I ate the hotdogs with a small tub of store bought potato salad that had no eggs added to it.I also treated myself to a single butter tart later, also with no bad results!







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiI am so pleased that you found a treat of "Veggie Hot Dogs", I don't really like the taste of Hot Dogs but my daughter does and it is good to know there are alternatives if I was ever tempted







Dinner Tonight is Spicy Chicken with Plain White Rice, like you said yourself spicy can be ok if accom with Plain Rice to soak it up. Also Hubby is working late so it is good for him to heat up when he comes home. *Chicken Mangalorean Style* 1 kg chicken4 tbsp curd (plain yoghurt)1 tsp turmeric powder1 cup onion, finely chopped1 tsp ginger powder1 tsp garlic powder2 tsps chilli powder2 tsps coriander powder1/4 cup oilsalt to tasteCut chicken into pieces and marinate with curd and salt and keep asidefor an hour.Heat oil and fry turmeric. Add onion and fry till light brown. Then addginger and garlic mixed in a tbsp of water and stir well. Then addchilli and coriander mixed in 4 tbsps water. Stir well till oil comesout clear. Now add the chicken and sufficient water to make good sauce.Cover and let cook on gentile fire till chicken is done. *Pls Note :*Cooking is about a half hour to 45 minutes, depending on size ofchicken pieces and level of heat.All of the curd (I used plain yoghurt) curdled (no pun, I think thisis how you would describe it). So, we made another batch of sauce, usingall of the ingredients except the chicken.This was not hot, just spicy enough. You could probably spice it upwith more chilli powder and more garlic, or fresh garlic instead ofpowdered. I just find it easier and not as upsetting for tum !.If you fancy just a quick Potato Curry there is this one I just do for myself sometimes : *Spicy Potato Curry* Potato - 1/2 k g, Red chilli- 4, Ginger- 2 small piece, Garlic- 3 piece, Urud dal,mustard seed,salt,oil- req, Coriander leaves,curry leaves- reqBoil the potatoes & make it to small pieces. Grind ginger & garlic to a fine paste. In pan use 4 tsp of oil & add mustard seeds, urud dal & red chilli, when it pops ,add potato, paste of ginger,garlic,chopped corainder leaves,salt,pinch of turmeric powder.Allow it to boil in medium heat for 10 mins.You can add karimasala little for better taste. It is a good side dish for all rice items.Hope you are well.Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,Thanks for posting tose recipes.Can you tell me what kind of legume "Urid" is?Could I do up a potato and channa Dhal?I will probably have a trouble finding fresh curry leaves; any suggestions for substitutions?About hotdogs:I have never been comfortable with the idea od the "meat by-porducts" that are put into meat hotdogs.These veggie hotdogs are a more "safe" product in many ways, especially since they are fatfree.I used to avoid hotdogs before, but I will be buying these again for sure.About "tomato" substitutes:I noticed that beet pulp is one of the ingredients for the veggie dogs.I realized that gives some of the colour to them as well as the "bulk".So I got to thinking about colours, and how if you mix orange with burgundy red, the result will be a brownish red.That would be exactly the colour of tomato sauce.I am thinking about this:I have a can of sliced beets and some frozen carrot slices.I can whizz all this in my blender as an experiment.Beets (or beetroot) are mentioned as a "safe" food in Heather's books, and I know that I can eat them with no problem. *Product Review: Okanagon's Soya Parmesan Flavoured Wedge* Cholesterol and Lactose Free227 gramsAvailable in Sobee's grocery stores.Less expensive than "real" Parmesan, about 1/2 the price!I was delighted to find this product!







Now I have another choice for pasta!The wedge looks and tastes very much the same as "real "Parmesan; shreds the same too.







I wanted to test this product out, so I tried something very simple.I shredded the "Parmesan" and cooked up some nice Italian sphaghetti.When the pasta was drained, I added in the "parmesan", a few drops of Extra Virgin olive oil and some fresh gound pepper.I was very pleased with the results!Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiUrud Dal - Altern Namesulutham paruppu, split black gram, udhi pappu, udhinabele.You could use any other Dal if you couldnt find Urud it would just taste slightly different. Just REMEMBER that you may have to soak them like other Pea/beans.I use Dried Curry Leaves as I cannot always find fresh either.The Tomato Substitute sounds great I am just not sure how I am with Beetroots as I have never tried them. If Heather lists it as I safe food I may be ok. I will have to look out for some next time I am out and about so I can try it. I would love to know how you go with it.I am so pleased that your "Parmesan" has worked out to be nice. I dont personally like it as it is too strong for me but it is great to be able to find things you can have.I will have to think of more Recipies for you !Take CareHugsEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I LexiHope you are well. I found these Recipes. I havent tried, Are you ok with Pastry ?I am ok with it if I have made it myself but cant do shop brought. *Courgette, Parmesan and Basil Tart* 250g/9oz bought or homemade puff or short crust pastry 2 tbsp olive oil10-12 baby courgettes, halved lengthwaysï¿½ lemon, juice only2 garlic cloves, crushed3 eggs300ml/ï¿½ pint whipping cream (Optional)50g/2oz parmesan cheese, gratedhandful of basil leaves, torn into pieces, plus extra whole leaves sea salt and freshly ground black pepperparmesan shavings (shave strips of parmesan from a block with a vegetable peeler) olive oil, to serve1. Preheat the oven to 200C/400F/Gas 6.2. Roll out the pastry thinly to fit the tin, leaving 1cm/ï¿½in of excess pastry hanging over the edge. This allows for shrinking during cooking, and ultimately gives a neater finished result. Place in the fridge for at least 30 minutes.3. Line the pastry with greaseproof paper and fill with baking beans or rice. Place in the oven for 20 minutes, then remove the greaseproof paper and beans. Return to the oven for a further 5 minutes until the middle of the pastry case is lightly golden. Remove from the oven and leave to cool slightly. With a sharp knife, trim away any excess pastry from the rim, leaving a smooth, even case.4. Reduce the oven temperature to 180C/350F/Gas 4.5. Heat the oil in a frying pan and fry the baby courgettes for 3-4 minutes, then add the lemon juice and garlic. Cook for about 30 seconds until the lemon juice has evaporated and arrange in the tart case. 6. In a large bowl or jug, beat together the eggs and cream. Add the parmesan and torn basil leaves and season generously with salt and pepper, then pour over the courgettes in the tart case.7. Place in the oven and cook for 25 minutes until the egg mixture is just set. Once it's cooked, leave to cool for about 15 minutes before serving. It will taste much better warm rather than piping hot, but remember the flavour will be lost completely if you refrigerate it. 8. Just before serving, scatter with the whole basil leaves and parmesan shavings and drizzle a little olive oil over the top. *Parmesan and Thyme Straws* Short Crust Pastry110g/4oz parmesan, gratedfew thyme sprigsrock saltsugar1 egg, beaten for egg wash (You could use milk)water1. Preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4.1. Roll out the pastry and form into a 25cm/10in square.2. Lightly coat the square with egg wash.3. Sprinkle the lower half of the pastry with parmesan and picked thyme leaves.4. Fold the top of the pastry down to cover the lower half.5. Lightly roll over with a rolling pin to ensure the two sides are stuck together.6. Cut into 1cm/ï¿½in wide strips, glaze with water and sugar solution (half and half).7. Pick up each strip and twist twice, lay on a non stick baking sheet, lightly sprinkle with rock salt and bake in the oven for 8-10 minutes or until lightly golden brown.8. Cool the strips on baking rack before serving.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiForgot to say that the *Spicy Chicken* was lovely. Even Hubby had seconds ! Tum didnt mind it at all and I have had no ill effects. I have had left overs for Lunch. I am so pleased as it means I can have something tasty without pain.Take CareHugsEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,WOW! What a wonderful lot of ideas and recipes! Thank you for all you have posted.







That Spicy Chicken looks absolutely wonderful and easy to do!I expect that I can vary it with my soy "sour cream" instead of the yogurt.I like a bit of spiciness, and I wish we had more curry restaurants here.I guess there are a lot in London, because on Eastenders they sometimes mention having a "curry takeaway".There is no curry restaurant close enough to me for that, or delivery, unfortunately.I will have to get busy and just cook my own.







Also, the courgette recipes look delicious.Right now, I can get the tiny baby zucchini very cheaply.I like them, and it makes sense to use produce that is cheap and readily available.I plan on doing a soup today, and I'm not sure what it will be until I check what's in the fridge.It's going to be a "clean out the fridge" soup, I guess!







I hope you are keeping well.







Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Lexi and Em-Great sounding recipes! I'm dying to try the courgette tart! I think my family will really like that. I had a great success last night with a chicken and broccoli stir-fry, served with white rice. I had been planning on making the usual, boring baked chiken breasts and serve the broccoli and rice on the side, but I got inspired and did it up as a stir-fry instead. I didn't use a recipe, but I'll try to remember how I did it! *Chicken and Broccoli Stir-Fry* 12 oz. skinless, boneless chicken breast, cut into 3/4" pieces2 tablespoons grated fresh ginger2 large garlic cloves, minced1/2 cup sliced onions4 scallions, minced3 cups broccoli flowerets (I also like some stems)4 oz. (or more!) sliced mushrooms4 tablespoons vegetable oil1 tablespoon sesame oil (optional, but I love the flavor it adds)2 tablespoons soy sauce1 tablespoon sugar1/2 cup chicken stock1 tablespoon cornstarchBring a pot of salted water to a boil and blanch the broccoli for 2 minutes, just to remove the hardest crunch. Drain and plunge into cold water to stop the cooking, drain again. Set aside.Heat 1/2 of the vegetable and sesame oil in a wok or large skillet, until quite hot but not smoking.Sir fry 1/2 of the garlic and ginger for about 1 minute, then add the onions and fry for about 2 minutes, until the onions begin to wilt. Add the broccoli and mushrooms and fry for 2 more minutes, or until broccoli and mushrooms are tender but not mushy.Remove vegetables from wok and set aside.Add remaining oil to hot wok and fry the remaining garlic and ginger for one minute. Add scallions and fry for 1 minute. Add chicken to wok and leave undisturbed for one minute. Stir and leave undisturbed for one more minute. Then stir occasionally for about 2or 3 more minutes, or until chicken is no longer pink.Add sugar and soy sauce and stir to combine. Then add mixture of chicken broth and cornstarch, and stir until sauce thickens. Adjust seasonings (I added a little bit of black pepper and salt at this point.)Serve with steamed white rice.This would be good with some crushed red pepper, too. I did not add it during cooking as I was serving it to my 2-year old. (He didn't eat it anyway!) I have some great Vietnamese chili sauce that is excellent with this, but any hot sauce would do to spice it up a bit.Lexi, I know you can't do the onions, but I think it would still be fine without them!I felt like I was having a sinful dinner because it was so tasty, but it was fine on my stomach. I will definitely make this again.Tonight I am going to try a "Stacked Enchilada Bake."It includes beans, cheese, corn tortillas and enchilada sauce. I know my kids will love it, but I'm not sure how I will do with it...







Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx Marty, Thank You for your Recipe. I cannot do Broccoli as that and Cabbage tum doesnt like but the rest sound nice. I also sprinkle some soy sauce on my rice as it seems to give it alittle flavour.The Pepper idea sounds good and maybe even some sliced green beans. I suppose you could put whatever you had in.Thanx Again for that. The more the merrier.Take CareEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Happy Wednesday everyone!I'm happy to report that I did not have too bad of a reaction to the "Stacked Enchildada Bake". I won't post the recipe, though, as I didn't think it was all that good. It needs work. I just got a little gassy from all the beans, but no D today!







Tonight I will make a deep-dish vegetarian pizza with spinach, tomato sauce, mushrooms, cheese and veggie sausage crumbles. YUM!Lexi - where have you been? I know you have not been feeling your best - are you alright?Marty


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Marty, that looks like a great recipe to try.







I'm doing okay, but feeling a little under the weather in a few ways.The bitterly cold weather itself is part of "what ails me"!I haven't been doing much interesting cooking because my IBS was acting up as a reaction to having penicillin for an infected tooth.I think it will be a bit touchy for a few days yet, but the non-dairy acidophilus pills have been really helping.I am okay with garlic, onions and broccoli, so I will try the stirfry idea when my tummy's a bit more stable.I can also manage small amounts of tomato sauce, but absolutely no dairy.It weird that em and I both have IBS D with GERD, but our tolerances vary a bit.Right now, it's ultra-bland food for me, and I'm already BORED with that!







Maybe by Friday, I can have my "meatless, dairyless" pizza too!I'm glad that you both are posting here.







I know that there are quite a few people who read this, even if they don't post.I would have been very happy to find a thread like this when I first came to this BB.







I hope to get cooking fun and interesting stuff soon. Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi & MartyLexi I do hope you are feeling alittle better today and Tooth/Knee are giving you some rest  Marty Happy Wednesday and Again Thanx for the Recipies and Ideas. Your Stacked Enchildada Bake sounds scrummy but no good for me as I cannot do tomatoes.Dinner Tonight as I need some comfort food (Its very cold outside) *Beef Stew and Dumplings*1.8kg/4lbs chuck steak, cut into 5cm/2in pieces 2 tbsp vegetable oil 55g/2oz unsalted butter 40g/1 heaped tbsp plain flour salt and pepper 450g/1lb shallots or Leeks900ml/1ï¿½pt fresh beef stock 2 tbsp soft dark brown sugar 1 tbsp Dijon mustard or 1 tbsp Tomato Ketchupsalt and pepper For the Bouquet Garni:2 strips leek 2 sprigs thyme 4 parsley stalks 2 bay leaves 2 sticks celery 2 CarrotsFor the Dumplings:250g/9oz plain flour 1 tsp salt 2tsp baking powder 30ml/1fl oz/2 tbsp olive oil 4 tbsp freshly chopped flat leaf parsley 4 tbsp freshly chopped chives 150ml/ï¿½pt milkPreheat oven to 140C/275F/Gas 1. Heat the oil and butter in a large non-stick frying pan. Place the meat in a large bowl and add the flour and seasoning. Mix together to coat the meat. Shake off any excess flour. Add the meat to the pan and cook until the meat is brown on both sides. Meanwhile place the shallots into a bowl and pour over boiling water. Leave to stand for 2-3 minutes to soften then peel. Dont have to do this if using Leeks, just slice thinlyRemove the meat and place in a large heavy-based casserole dish. Drain the shallots and add whole to the pan and cook for 2-3 minutes. Meanwhile add the mustard, brown sugar, to the meat in the casserole dish and stir. Then add shallots also to the dish.Stir in about a quarter of the stock to deglaze or remove the sediment from the pan which cooked shallots. Pour into the casserole dish.Add the remaining beef stock to the casserole dish. To make the bouquet garni tie the leek and herbs, (Ketchup) between two pieces of celery and pop into the casserole. Bring to the boil, cover and place in the oven. Cook for 5-6 hours at 140C/275F/Gas 1 or until the meat is tender. To make the dumplings: Sift the flour, salt and baking powder into a large bowl. Add the olive oil and herbs (reserving a little of the parsley for garnishing). Add the milk and using a fork mix to form soft dough. Place the dough on a lightly floured surface and knead briefly. Shape the dough into 16 walnut sized dumplings. Remove the stew from the oven and place the dumplings on top. Increase the oven temperature to 180C/350F/Gas 4 and return the beef to the oven an cook, uncovered for 35-40 minutes, or until the dumplings have risen and are golden brown. Sprinkle over the remaining herbs and serve with potatoes and green vegetables. (I always part boil my potatoes then put them in 10 mins before the end of cooking so they get the gravy taste.I have also done this with Mince Beef that I have cooked a few times to remove the fat.Take CareEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi-I'm glad you are doing better, Lexi. I don't know where I got the idea you couldn't eat onions! Senior moment, perhaps. I can eat cooked ones all day, but have to skip the raw ones. A nice thing about the stir-fry recipe is that it will really work with almost anything you have around, as long as the veggies aren't watery ones, like zucchini. You can also use tofu in place of the chicken, if you feel like a veggie meal. If you use tofu, I'd recommend extra-firm, and stir-fry it quite gently. I made a stir-fry once with the wrong kind and it just fell apart!Em, I like your beef stew recipe. I was planning a stew for this weekend - I'll try your recipe! It's bitterly cold here today . -8 with -30 windchill. It will possibly get up to 2 degrees today! Thinking warm thoughts...Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyLexi I do hope you can have your "pizza" but am jealous







 Marty I think in this weather we all need to think warm thoughts and sunny days !







Well the Stew was very nice even though I say so myself. Tum didnt mind it at all. (I am up late due to Hubbys snoring not Tum














). For Tonight I have pulled out some Sausages for Hubby and Daughters Dinner that I will do with Mash Potatoes. I will do myself the "safe" Mushroom Risotto as tum doesnt like Sausages







.Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Well, the bitterly cold weather continues, but I am feeling better.This is a great time to cook "comfort food" like soups and stews.I got busy yeaterday and cooked up a big pot of soup.Just the smell of it cooking was cheering me up!







I have been experimenting with veggie soups that use little or no tomato.I'm okay with a little bit of tomato, but I know that em isn't and I expect that holds true for a lot of others out there as well.I really enjoy coming to this thread and reading how other people cope with the dietary limitations we must observe.It's a challenge to keep positive and creative with cooking for IBS, but when I come to this thread, I see all kinds of positive and creative cooking.We now have a truly international group of contributors: BritainCanadaU.S.A.It's so wonderful to see people coping and still managing to cook creatively!







I'll post the method if my soup turns out.I cooked it yesterday to eat tonight, so that the flavours would mellow a bit.Take care,  . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

HiLexi are you aroundEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyI have had the left over Stew for Lunch today. It seems tastier on the second day. I suppose that is the flavours infusing.Like I said earlier Dinner tonght is Sausage and Mash for Daugh/Hubby and Risotto for me. I have a bit of a headach but it is due to being tired after Hubby's snoring again last night !







Early night or throwing Hubby out tonight I think







Take CareEm


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Lexi and em-My pizza was quite a success! I can tolerate some tomato sauce, but not too much. The pizza method is very simple - it is made in a pie plate. I used refrigerated pizza dough (Pillsbury) and spread one can's worth on the bottom of the (oiled) pie plate. Filled it with tomato sauce, chopped cooked spinach (I used frozen - thaw it and press out as much moisture as possible) canned mushrooms (fresh, sauteed ones would be better) black olives, TVP italian-style "sausage" crumbles and mozzarella cheese (soy would work fine). Then spread the other can of pizza dough over the top of the fillings, seal the edges of the dough together, and oil the top crust. Bake at 375 F for about 40 minutes. I took a Lactaid pill to help with the cheese - no problems. It was delicious! I will make it again, but probably skip the TVP sausage. It didn't add enough to the final result to be worth the extra cost. I'd rather spend the money on goat cheese to put in it instead of the mozzarella. That would make it divine! Tonight will be a simple veggie and garlic pasta dish. Good for cleaning out the fridge!Trying to keep warm here - today it is -16 F with a windchill of -40 F. My car lives in a garage at home, but here at work it sits outside all day. I sure hope it will start up OK! Yesterday when leaving work it was sluggish to get going... and it's colder today. My daughter thinks she is going skiing tonight with her school ski club - HA! No way will her school take them out tonight. (I just called her school - skiing is cancelled.)Can't wait 'till spring!!!! Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi and MartyMarty I am so pleased that your Pizza turned out for you.







I have had a bad night due to stress so I think I will be sticking to Rice and Plain Things today. It is my Daughters Birthday on Sunday and I dont want to be ill as Her and a Friend want to go to Shopping on Saturday and then on Sunday go to the Cinema. So it shoul dbe a hectic weekend.Take Care allEm


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Tonights Dinner for the family as I am feeling Yuck. Its easy.HugsEm  Wild Mushrooms with Polenta500ml milk75g polenta3 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil1/2 tsp garlic oil (optional)200g assorted wild mushrooms such as girolles, chanterelles, pied de mouton, porcini (I used dried then reconstituted in water)3 tbsp white wine (Optional)1 tsp chopped parsley (1/4 teaspoon of dried Nutmeg is also nice in it)1 tsp finely chopped garlicsalt and freshly ground black pepperHeat the milk in a large saucepan and add the polenta slowly, stirring continuously. Continue to stir over medium-low heat until the polenta is cooked and starts to come away from the sides of the pan. This will take about 40 minutes. Meanwhile, heat the olive oil and garlic oil, if using, in a large non-stick pan frying pan over medium-high heat. Add the dense, tougher mushrooms first and cook for 2-3 minutes. Add the remaining mushrooms and cook for 5-7 minutes until the juices are released and the mushrooms are soft. Season to taste, then add the white wine. Cook, stirring, for a few minutes until the alcohol has evaporated. Keep the mushrooms warm while the polenta finishes cooking. Sprinkle them with the parsley and garlic just before you're ready to serve. Put 2 tablespoons of polenta on one side of each plate, and another 2 tablespoons on the other side, forming a well down the middle. Arrange the mushrooms in the well and serve.I will serve it with a couple of Chargrilled Chicken Breasts for Hubby.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi em and Lexi-Em, I am going to make that polenta tonight!!! It sounds so delicious and good for a COLD winter's night. I think I will pick up a nice sirloin steak to go with it. My vegetarian daughter will be at a friend's house tonight, so Nate (my husband) and Ben (my son) and I can eat some meat! I can't eat too much of the meat, but a few bites of a good steak satisfies me quite nicely. Steamed asparagus will round it out.Had spaghetti with tomato and meat sauce and a salad last night - not my favorite, but I had to work late and had no time to get to the market, so had to make do with what was in the house. I should say - I love the taste of the spaghetti and salad, but it doesn't agree with me. No D today, but I had some heartburn last night that woke me up.I'll be having one of my "safe" lunches today - sushi. Amazingly, it never upsets me. And I love it!Today is even colder for us - 23 below zero (F) and -40 windchill. The coldest day in 5 years! Car started sluggishly yesterday, but ran fine. My old car would never have done.Keep warm!Marty


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi & MartyMarty I am so pleased that I have given you an idea for Dinner tonight. Hubby (Jim) is Italian we do alot of Italian food. His mum is a great cook. I just wish I could eat Tomatoes !. You can also spoon polenta into an dish once cook then let it cook till cold, slice it and grill it, I use a grill pan but under the grill is just as good.. It then gets a crispyness that alters the texture. You can serve it the same but it just adds something different to it.Hope you enjoy it.When it is cold out you want comfort food dont you ! ? Lexi does Soups which are also good when it is cold outside.Take CareEm


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em and Marty,Some great ideas here.







I like the deep dish pizza recipe and the polenta recipes.I haven't ever done much with polenta, but I'm quite willing to try! I know that hot cornmeal cewreal is okay for me, so why not polenta?!I could even have an Italian theme with some of the ideas from this thread! I did make my soup and I let it mellow for a day in the fridge.I just felt like something a little lighter than usual because my IBS had been acting up.I also found some beautiful little zucchini's (Br.:courgettes) and I wanted to "feature" them in something.I came up with the idea of a two-in-one soup.It starts off as a light broth with a delicate herb seasoning, and it's the PRETTIEST soup I've ever made!







*Wagon Wheel Soup*







I large cooking onion, chopped coarsely1 or 2 Tablespoons olive oilWater, or chicken stock (about 6 cups or more)5 or 6 tiny baby zucchini, sliced into coins with peel left on5 or 6 skinny carrots, sliced into thin coins2 oe 3 stalks of celery, sliced thinly(small lunch box size can of V8 juice, 156 ml.)2 Tablespoons dried parsley1/2 teaspoon oregano1/2 teaspoon basil1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed1 teaspoon salt.Sautee the onion and celery on a medium heat in the olive oil, I use a Dutch oven for this.Add the liquid; this can be chicken broth or water.Add the carrots and bring to a boil.When the carrots are half-cooked you cqn add in the zucchin slices.Add extra water if necessary.Add in the tiny can of V8 juice IF you are not using chicken stock.Add seasonings and adjust if necessary.Simmer for as long as possible.Enjoy the smell of the cooking soup!When almost ready to serve, cook up a fair bit of wagin wheel pasta in a separate pot, and drain well.To serve put a scoop of the wagon wheels in each bowl and cover with broth and veggies.Serve with French or Italian bread.To freeze: portion up some of the soup wITHOUT the pasta added.It will freeze better that way.Any pasta left over can be used for something else, or used for variation 2 of this soup. *Almost Minestone Soup* This is a variation of minestrone that does not have a lot of tomatoes in it.Start with an amount of leftover Wagon Wheel Soup with no pasta added.Add in one can of Italian-style legumes; I use "Primo" brand and Ilike the white kidney beans for this soup, as it's a bit more delicate than the usual minestrone.You could also use a can of romano or garbanzo (chick peas).Drain the legumes well, and rinse under cold water. Add to soup and look around for any other veggies that you care to add at this point:canned green beans, rinsed well, work great.







This is a great way to use up odd bits of saved veggies.Add a little Italian seasoning to taste; about i teaspoon should do it.Bring soup up to very high heat, then add pasta.Heat further just to warm up pasta.Serve with a bit of shredded fresh Parmesan (or soy "parmesan") to top each bowl.Serve French or Italian bread with this.I am looking forward to eating more of this soup soon!The weather is still bitterly cold, and soups and stews are heart warming as well as tummy-warming!Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm liking all of those little round objects in your wagon wheel soup. I bet some rounds of Japanese eggplant would be good in there, as well.Lexi, we had a blast of something wintery blow through here last night. Still a little storm tossed outside my office window; but it will be cherry blossoms in about 3 weeks.







Stay warm over there.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Mark,Yes, I was having a lot of fun with the idea of lots of little circles.







Sometimes I just get in a mood where I want to have a bit of silliness even in my cooking!Children usually respond to these ideas very well, and I have often cooked things like the Wagon Wheel Soup, with little helpers.Amazing how they will eat veggies, if they have helped to cook!







Japanese eggplant (Br.: aubergine) would be a lovely addition in keeping with all the little circles.Hmmm, I know just how soon the cherry blossoms happen around there.I lived in Vancouver for three years.At times like this, I wonder why I ever came back!







Thanks for your reply and your kind wishes!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi Lexi, Marty and MarkI had to laugh at the "round" food. Maybe that should be February project of finding food that is round







Anyway this weekend is Becks (Daughter) Birthday on Sunday (Tomorrow) so we have a busy weekend. Some of her Friends are coming to stay and we have Cinema/Pizza to look forward to (Well they have the Pizza anyway !)Hope you all have a Happy, Painfree weekend.HugsEmx


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi em,When you make polenta and chill it to grill later, do you put anything on top of it?I know that some recipe books suggest tomato sauce, but I was wondering about a sprinkle of soy "Parmesan" as a topping?Take care  . . . from Lexi


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Marty,I was thinking about something you said in an earlier posting.You said that sushi is okay for you.Well, it's okay for me too, and I can even indulge in that scorching hot wasabi mustard, and STILL nothing bad happens after!Go figure!







Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi LexiWhen I make Polenta to grill it I dont put anything on top of it. When I make it I transfer the polenta to a greased, shallow dish, patting it flat. Leave for 1 hour to set and cool, then cut into slices. Brush the slices with 1 tablespoon of olive oil and grill. I have never tried putting cheese on it but I think it would work like a cheese on "toast" type thing.I found this where they put Cheese in the Polenta while it is cooking :For the Gorgonzola polenta:1.2 litres water200g quick cook polenta60g Parmesan cheese, grated100g Gorgonzola cheese, dicedPrepare the polenta. In a large saucepan bring the water to the boil. Add in the polenta and cook, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, until the polenta thickens and leaves the sides of the pan. Remove the polenta from the heat and add in the Parmesan and Gorgonzola, mixing in well. Spoon the polenta into a greased roasting tray, spreading out until 5cm thick. Set aside to cool completely. Once cool cut the polenta into 10cm circles, using a cutter. Heat 2 tablespoons of vegetable oil in a large, heavy-based frying pan. Add in the polenta circles and fry until golden-brown on each side. Remove and keep warm. Place the fried polenta circles on 4 warmed serving plates. Top with whatever you want. _It is also in the Circles Theme !_














Hope this helpsTake CareEmx


----------



## purtyvacant (Jan 16, 2004)

hi everyone. sorry it's been so long; started the spring semester last week and have been reading and reading and... well you get the idea. i changed majors- from information science (study of research) back to english and now i don't have to write in C++ anymore, but i have LOTS of books to read.







my schedule makes it reeeeally difficult to eat right during the day (I've had 3 BK Whoppers in the past week







) but i try to eat well at home (in the dining hall, that is) and i'm gonna try to get a job soon, so hopefully that will help in being able to buy healthy snax.im not doing too poorly, despite my lack of discretion- haven't had much D at all recently; more gas, if anything. granted, what i _have_ been eating in the dining hall is mostly salads and sandwiches anyway.well, back to homework i guess. thanks for your input, all, and i'll be lurking in the shadows where you least expect me







-Ash


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hey Cookers,I've had polenta swith cheese baked into it to great effect. I am also intrigued by this grilling. I am sure it move step it up a notch. Assuming the soy parm browns, that would be a nice touch.Back to the round theme, perhaps we could finish the soup with some mini doughnuts, much like the cheese crouton on an onion soup.







Em: I have sent you 3 of our favourite soups. Hope you get a chance to build them sometime.Enjoy the day.Mark


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanx MarkSorry I havent been around this weekend but it is my Daughter Birthday and the house has been invaded by all her friends for a sleepover last night and cinema today.I will be back to normal tomorrow.HugsEm


----------

